# REPTILE SYSTEMS T5 lamps sold by CHEWY.COM



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2021)

CHEWY.COM sells T5 light tubes and tubes with fixtures under the name REPTILE SYSTEMS.
Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## ISU (Apr 17, 2021)

I ordered it from shopping mall, it lasted just a week then burned out. I haven't used many of them, so I don't know exactly. But it was definitely a bad experience

So i ordered Reptisun 10.0 from CHEWY a few days ago


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks
It's some type of knock off brand I suppose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2021)

Yeah.
They sell Reptisun tubes but no fixtures.
Reptisun is a trusted name.


----------

